# Toro Powershift 1028 Fix



## comedic.hearsay (Dec 4, 2021)

I'm tempted to buy a Powershift 1028 that has no muffler or manual starter. Priced under $300. Not sure if it evens starts. Would you buy something like this?


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*I Would Give It A Good Looksee First. Check The Trans And Other Things. If Need You Any More Help Let Me Know!!!!!!!!!!!!! ALOHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!







*


----------



## arienskids (Jan 26, 2018)

In my area you can get a running functional one for that price in better condition, I would keep looking


----------



## comedic.hearsay (Dec 4, 2021)

Thanks I'll hold out for a cleaner one that I can test.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

I know zero about the Powershift other than complicated to repair, parts are difficult. For one, too expensive for me, I'd keep looking.

Do a Search for my "Snowblower Checklist".


----------



## PhilThefarmer (Dec 21, 2020)

UNDERTAKER said:


> *I Would Give It A Good Looksee First. Check The Trans And Other Things. If Need You Any More Help Let Me Know!!!!!!!!!!!!! ALOHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> View attachment 184993
> *


now I am sure, you are POWERSHIFT93, I knew you would be back, no one can resist the snowblower plague


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Pass ...


----------



## PhilThefarmer (Dec 21, 2020)

Oneacer said:


> Pass ...


???


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Yes, pass ....... The OP should pass on this unit.


----------



## PhilThefarmer (Dec 21, 2020)

Oneacer said:


> Yes, pass ....... The OP should pass on this unit.


ok, I though you were adressing the pass directly to me, I just misunderstood


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

PhilThefarmer said:


> now I am sure, you are POWERSHIFT93, I knew you would be back, no one can resist the snowblower plague


*MAHALO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!







*


----------



## Greg13 (Nov 25, 2018)

Offer a hundred, the transmission is worth that.


----------

